# New To Forum



## estaban (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello! Halo! 

My name is Steve. I live in Florida, Unites States. I am very strongly having the desire to move to Java. I have been there many times. I have teman (freinds) In java. I know i need a KITAS card to live in Indonesia. Last time I was in Bali, in September 2012. My friends took me to immigration office. I asked the officer how i need to obtain a KITAS card. She advised I need to have a job or have a business to get a KITAS card (as it is needed to open a bank acct etc).

Can anyone give me some suggestions on the KITAS card issue.. or what is the best way to try to obtain a long-term Visa to reside in Indonesia? I have done much research on many aspects of living in Indonesia. I know of the requirements etc to buy property, I have a long time Indonesian teman who can help me with property etc.

The hard part now seems to how to be able to obtain the proper documents to reside there. I am 50 years old and do not yet qualify if i was 55 for a "retirement visa". 

If anyone has any suggestions on how i can get started on this I would be so grateful! Please any ideas or advice.. i really appreciate it! Terima Kasih! 

Nice to join this forum . I belong to other expat communities, but this one seems to be awesome!

Thanks again / Terima Kasih,

Steve


----------



## aristo (Jul 4, 2013)

also new and need at least 4 post to post new topic


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

First time posters can start a new thread.. it is the private message facility that does not come into play until you have made at least 5 posts. 

Nice to see you on the form guys

Maiden


----------

